# Good Xbox Deal?



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm looking at buying an Xbox 306. Is this a good deal?

http://www.game.co.uk/Consoles/Xbox...3-and-Call-of-Duty-Modern-Warfare-2/~r344758/

If it's any good, what else should I be getting with it?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

looks good mate, rrp of games is 45 each!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

You'll want the steering wheel for FM3 - I played this the other night for the first time with the steering wheel and it was awesome! The last computer games I played were back in the Quake 3 days.

I'm going to get one, too and this deal looks exactly like the one I want. Good find.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

get one pronto before they all go for xmas.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice one. The other half is putting in £150 towards my Christmas pressie so it looks like I'll be getting one of these :thumb:

What do you guys reckon about the Super Elite 360 compared to the normal Elite model, Is it worth the extra??


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Super Elite vs Elite, personally I wouldn't bother. To fill the 120gb HDD of the regular Elite is a mean fete, I mean I have one and still have over 100gb free with Forza, a shed load of demo's and music on it.

The elite is worth it's money, wouldn't go any higher though!


----------



## Black-Cat (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm sure HMV have the same offer on ATM, I saw it in the paper yesterday!

Seems a good deal and will probably be sold out pretty quickly!

Personally I've just bought a PS3 from Sainsburys for the same price (£199.99) didn't come with any games mind but I picked up a copy of COD MW2 for £25 from Morrisons! :thumb:


----------



## VWAlec (Aug 30, 2008)

I just helped my friends wife pick this for a birthday present for the lucky sailor. 

Its a great deal, but doesnt come with a HDMI cable, so you'll need to throw another £20 at game if you have a HD telly (and its well worth it if you have)


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

very good deal...get it!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

I went for this deal in the end. It's the first console I've used in about 3 years!

The graphics are awesome! Forza is a great game and MW is pretty spectacular too. The games are bloody difficult compared to what they were years ago. 

I was gong to get the HDMI cable at game but went and picked one up at Asda for £7.00 

I can't see why I waited so long to buy one!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

hdmi cables are all the same whatever the cost - £5 jobby will do the same as a gold plated super duper one for £80, don't get fleeced!


----------

